# Feet



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

My Americana has scaly feet don't know what it is and don't know how to treat it.do you know what to do?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have no idea. They scales look like they are lifted right up. Leg mites? I hope someone here can help you and your chicken. Poor thing


----------



## Crazychicklady8 (Feb 9, 2013)

You can get this stuff at tractor supply to put on there feet.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I tried that it did not work


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like bumble foot


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Bad case of scaly leg mites. My most effective method to treat leg mites is to dip their legs in used motor oil. Works every time and I've never had any negative side effects. Try not to get their feathers oily it makes them look dirty. You might have to redip their legs in three weeks to make sure you get them all with as bad as it is now.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you! I had gotten advice from a vet to dip her feet in soapy water for 10 days. I tried it did not work its so bad now most of the time she only uses 1 foot to stand on.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What happens if they have feathered feet? Is the only negative thing , that their feet will look dirty?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think yes.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

I use teramicin spray works a treat quite expensive but I spray once leave 3-4 days and then spray again quick results every time. It's a turquoise colour used to use it on the sheep for foot rot, cuts etc


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool thank you!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

A couple days ago I tried the oil thing and it worked! She was so happy she started laying again!!!! Thank you all!! Thanks troyer!


----------

